# Unknow Name On Pocket Watch



## henkvannimwegen (Jul 22, 2008)

recently I inherited a pocket watch. On the watch I found a name: Freshfield, London 445 (I am not quit sure about the first character but in my opinion it is the F). On the internet I tried to find more info but did not succeed in that.

Any help is very wellcome.

For images see:

watch1

watch2

watch3

Henk van Nimwegen

The Netherlands


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm only a novice, but I'd say it was made sometime in the 18th century, or perhaps the first half of the 19th century. The watch was probably manufactured by some obscure British watchmaker sometime in that period. Unless the watchmaker was extremely well-known (like Bruget or Patek Philippe and so-on), I'm not sure if the internet will proffer much information.

Andreas is our resident pocket-watch ehm...'expert'...He might be able to tell you more than I can.

Oh, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

I would say, the watch dates to 1760-1800 and is a "real" english verge watch.

The name Freshfield is known for:

- *Freshfield, Frederick*

Mentioned at 1829, probably died at 15th Nov 1837

- *Freshfield, James*

Clockmaker (see below)

- *Freshfield, James William*

James William Freshfield (8th April 1774-27 June 1864) was an English lawyer and founder of the international law firm of Freshfields. He was also a Conservative politician and Member of Parliament, representing the seats of Penryn and Boston. Freshfield was born at Windsor, Berkshire, the eldest son of James Freshfield a clockmaker of Holborn and later of Chertsey Surrey. He was initially apprenticed to a watchmaker, but instead became a solicitor, being articled to Thomas Tompson in July 1790 and sworn in as attorney at the Kings Bench on the 8th June 1795 and in the Court of Common Pleas on the 14th June 1795.

The firm of Freshfields is still operating in Fleet Street, London, but the last member of the Freshfield family retired from the firm in 1927!

(see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_William_Freshfield )

By the way, a really nice watch!!!

Andreas


----------

